# Reserves at Summer Bay no longer houses?



## alwysonvac (Jan 31, 2016)

Today I noticed multiple bedroom sizes (two , three and four bedrooms) listed under "The Reserve at Summer Bay Orlando by Exploria Resorts (#D468)" previously it was only the three bedroom houses.

Are these brand new units or just renamed existing Summer Bay Units?
Are the Reserve houses still available via RCI? 

I don't see a new separate booking code for the Reserve houses only. Here's what I see in the RCI Resort Directory.
- Summer Bay Orlando by Exploria Resorts (#3175)
- The Houses at Summer Bay Orlando by Exploria Resorts (#6884)
- The Reserve at Summer Bay Orlando by Exploria Resorts (#D468)
- The Villas at Summer Bay Orlando by Exploria Resorts (#5995)

NOTE: There was an old 2014 thread that the houses would no longer be deposited -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217105


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 31, 2016)

*Found some additional information*

I did some searching....perhaps these are the new condos that were expected in 2015 (see quote below). 

I've also found a December 2015 YouTube video
"The Reserve at Summer Bay Orlando By Exploria Resorts" - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aPmajywXu8
_Soaring high above the 400-acre resort with 64-acre private, spring-fed lake, 601 The Reserve offers discerning travelers an all new luxury vacation experience. Featuring sumptuously appointed accommodations loaded with spectacular finishes and appointments coupled with amazing views, Owners of 601 The Reserve will experience an extra level of luxury in this resort oasis, conveniently located to Central Florida’s world class attractions including Walt Disney World Resort, a short 10 minutes away._

From the May 2014  Exploria Resort announcement - http://www.exploriaresorts.com/summ...zes-announces-plan-re-brand-exploria-resorts/


> _This news follows announcements made earlier this year for major renovation and product development plans now underway. These plans include:
> 
> *Renovation of Summer Bay Orlando Resort*
> A $14 million dollar, 2-year renovation project – the largest renovation project of its kind to date at Summer Bay Orlando Resort – is scheduled for completion in 2015. All 500+ units will be completely refurbished. Renovations and refurbishments include flooring, furnishings, lighting, kitchen appliances and countertops, bedding, accessories and bath upgrades.
> ...


----------



## bnoble (Jan 31, 2016)

the Houses are RCI Resort #6884


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 31, 2016)

bnoble said:


> the Houses are RCI Resort #6884



There are two houses. They had different RCI codes - the older houses (#6884) and the newer houses (which used to be listed exclusively under #D468)

Old TUG threads regarding the new houses
Anyone have any info on the new houses at Summer Bay Resort (Aug 2013) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198063&highlight=D468
Summer Bay a Resort new pools house (Mar 2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207962&highlight=D468
The Reserve at Sumer Bay (Feb 2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206269&highlight=D468

YouTube Videos of the two houses
Houses of Summer Bay (Jan 2015) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bLpGNNxhMU
The Reserve At Summer Bay (Jan 2015) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKs72CVfKUc


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 31, 2016)

This is a big change. I've had D468 Reserve of Summer Bay saved as a Favorite for the past year and it has always has limited availability. Now with all of the options (1,2,3 &4bed), there are TONS of reservations available. The only problem is I wanted to book a house with pool and now there is no way of knowing. The descriptions of the units doesn't list pool as option like it did before with Reserve. I guess we'll have to go with Houses of Summer Bay to be sure. I just always thought it would be fun to have private pool during colder months.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 31, 2016)

*Summer Bay Resort*

_
Just Seached RCI for Resort ID`s 6884 and D468, Results...
Sorry, we did not find any availability for your search criteria._



alwysonvac said:


> Today I noticed multiple bedroom sizes (two , three and four bedrooms) listed under "The Reserve at Summer Bay Orlando by Exploria Resorts (#D468)" previously it was only the three bedroom houses.
> 
> Are these brand new units or just renamed existing Summer Bay Units? Are the Reserve houses still available via RCI?





Weimaraner said:


> This is a big change. I've had D468 Reserve of Summer Bay saved as a Favorite for the past year and it has always has limited availability. Now with all of the options (1,2,3 &4bed), there are TONS of reservations available.
> 
> The only problem is I wanted to book a house with pool and now there is no way of knowing. The descriptions of the units doesn't list pool as option like it did before with Reserve. I guess we'll have to go with Houses of Summer Bay to be sure. I just always thought it would be fun to have private pool during colder months.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 31, 2016)

They are both available in RCI points but not in weeks.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 4, 2016)

*The Reserve at Summer Bay -  RCI D468*

The resort you are trying to confirm allows travel only once in 3, 4 or 5 years. Because our records show that you visited this resort during that timeframe, it cannot be confirmed online.

The problem is that once you have stayed at 
The Reserve at Summer Bay Pool Houses D468 
You are subject to the once every so many years
rule and no longer eligible make a RCI weeks exc
Reservation for the new Condos in Building 601 

 1 Bedroom Sleeps: 4 Privacy: 4
 2 Bedroom Sleeps: 8 Privacy:  6
 3 Bedroom Sleeps: 10 Privacy: 8
 3 Bedroom Sleeps: 12 Privacy: 10 
 4 Bedroom Sleeps: 16 Privacy: 12


----------



## chequon (Feb 4, 2016)

*The Reserves at Summer Bay*

Hello all:

Was able to snag a 2 BR exchange for a 2 BR Reserve (D468) unit for July 9-16, 2016.   It helps that I own at Summer Bay Condos, and did an exchange thru RCI.   Is this a good catch?


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 4, 2016)

We stayed in the new pool house through RCI and they are 3 bedroom sleeps 10/8. King, King, two queen, sleep sofa


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 6, 2016)

Aha! I finally found a clue in my RCI weeks account to figure out which are the pool houses:

"The 3 bedroom 10 occupancy units are individual houses. All other unit sizes are units located in the newly built upscale building number 601. Daily housekeeping is not available."


----------



## hajjah (Feb 11, 2016)

Am I wrong in my reading that the 1 in 4 years does not apply to points?  I read this on RCI, I think.  We stayed in The Reserve Houses (3) bedrooms, in September, 2014, which are amazing!  The other size units are for the newest building.  I have a friend going to Summer Bay in a week.  She plans to check further into this, but has requested to be near the check in building due to a handicap.


----------



## chequon (Feb 29, 2016)

*The Reserves at Summer Bay*

Hi all, 

Has anyone stayed in a 2 BR sleep 8 in the Reserves at Summer Bay.  What size are the units?


----------



## muzikman429 (Nov 25, 2017)

Greetings TuGgers! I just found a 4bedroom at Summer Bay Orlando. I hope I can get a little further info for you all that own or know about this resort. It is perfect for my family and I because we have a family of 8. The MFs are approximately $1545 a year which I consider to be good since we are a large family. I am currently waiting for the estoppel from the broker/agent, I guess you would call them that, to see what information is available and hopefully get much further details about the property .ie a house, 4bdrm lockout and to verify the mortgage is free and clear and most importantly make sure the MF’s are current. I will keep you all posted but feel free to give me feedback and info about the resort when it comes to location, staff, amenities and anything else regardless of how good and/or bad. By the way it is a float unit weeks 1-51 which is what we need because of school schedules.


----------



## muzikman429 (Nov 25, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> Greetings TuGgers! I just found a 4bedroom at Summer Bay Orlando. I hope I can get a little further info for you all that own or know about this resort. It is perfect for my family and I because we have a family of 8. The MFs are approximately $1545 a year which I consider to be good since we are a large family. I am currently waiting for the estoppel from the broker/agent, I guess you would call them that, to see what information is available and hopefully get much further details about the property .ie a house, 4bdrm lockout and to verify the mortgage is free and clear and most importantly make sure the MF’s are current. I will keep you all posted but feel free to give me feedback and info about the resort when it comes to location, staff, amenities and anything else regardless of how good and/or bad. By the way it is a float unit weeks 1-51 which is what we need because of school schedules.


Bump


----------



## silentg (Nov 25, 2017)

Are you buying resale or from developer?


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 25, 2017)

silentg said:


> Are you buying resale or from developer?




Muzikman429 would be buying resale- bargain-and my understanding is wanting to use and exchange during the kids' school breaks for the most part for now. Has a big family. Does not live in the south east.


----------



## muzikman429 (Nov 25, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Muzikman429 would be buying resale- bargain-and my understanding is wanting to use and exchange during the kids' school breaks for the most part for now. Has a big family. Does not live in the south east.


That is correct!  Thanks mpumilia


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 26, 2017)

Also this is a floating weeks ownership (1-51) muzikman429 is looking to acquire. I believe tschwa2 owns there if I am not mistaken.

Tracy- can you give some input to muzikman429?


----------

